# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ♥♥دوستانی که میخواستن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن♥♥

## eskalis

سلام  به همه ی دوستان خوبم چه اونایی که الان دارن سخت واسه کنکور تلاش میکنن و چه اونایی که واسه سال دیگه دور خیز کردن..

خب بریم سر اصل مطلب:

*نوع جدول که میبینید در ستون اول نوع دیپلم رو بیان کرده ، 
 و درستون های بعدی نام رشته هارو قرار داده .

و این جدول اومده تاثیر هریک از دیپلم هارو در هریک رشته ها بررسی کرده:

مثلا : شما رشتتون تجربی بوده اومدین در رشته ریاضی فیزیک کنکور دادین و میخواین بدونین این تاثیر معدلتون چه جوری براتون محسوب میشود!
طبق جدول که مشاهده میکنید ، اگر رشتتون تجربی باشه و بیاین ریاضی کنکور بدین از اون 25 درصد تاثیر 20/22 براتون محاسبه میشه و کنکور براتون از 79/78 درصد محاسبه میشود به جای اینکه 75 درصد محاسبه شود 79/78 درصد محاسبه میشود..
حالا ی مقایسه :
کسی که رشتش ریاضی بوده و معدل بدی داره و کسی که رشتش تجربی بوده و اونم در تجربی معدل بدی داره  اومده ریاضی کنکور داده برای اونی که رشتش ریاضی بوده کنکور از 75 درصد محاسبه میشود و لی برای اون رشته تجربی که کنکور ریاضی داده از 79/78 درصد محاسبه میشود واینجاس که سهم معدل کمتر میشود و سهم کنکور بیشتر میشود و سهم موفقیت کسی که دیپلم تجربی داره و اومده کنکور  ریاضی داده سهم قبولیش از اونی که رشتش ریاضی بوده و کنکور ریاضی داده احتمال قبولیش بیشتر هست..
.......

یا ی مثال دیگه کسی که دیپلم انسانی داره اومده تجربی کنکور داده کنکور از 89/7 درصد براش محاسبه میشود و میتواند با خوندن سهم معدل رو بی تاثیر کنه !!!

سوالی بود در خدمتم.

امیدوارم مطلب مورد نطر برای دوستان کنکوری آینده (95 ) مفید واقع شده باشه،ایشالله* :Yahoo (8):

----------


## eskalis

* U پ* :Yahoo (22):

----------


## milad475

سلام دوستان.من یه سوالی دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدین.دوستانی که برای کنکور 94 دو تا دیپلم داشتند ایا تونستند با دیپلم دوم در رشته دیپلم اول ثبت نام کنند یا نه مثلا کسی که دیپلم تجربی و دیپلم انسانی داره ایا میتونه با دیپلم انسانی اش در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه.

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان.من یه سوالی دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدین.دوستانی که برای کنکور 94 دو تا دیپلم داشتند ایا تونستند با دیپلم دوم در رشته دیپلم اول ثبت نام کنند یا نه مثلا کسی که دیپلم تجربی و دیپلم انسانی داره ایا میتونه با دیپلم انسانی اش در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه.


بله میشه هم دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی همم دیپلم تجربی و با دیپلم ریاضی در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد

----------


## DR Matrix

> سلام دوستان.من یه سوالی دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدین.دوستانی که برای کنکور 94 دو تا دیپلم داشتند ایا تونستند با دیپلم دوم در رشته دیپلم اول ثبت نام کنند یا نه مثلا کسی که دیپلم تجربی و دیپلم انسانی داره ایا میتونه با دیپلم انسانی اش در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه.


آره میشه  تاثیر سوابق هم کم میشه

----------


## Saeed735

من دیپلم تجربی دارم میتونم دوباره اقدام کنم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟برای معدل بیشتر؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Orwell

> من دیپلم تجربی دارم میتونم دوباره اقدام کنم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟برای معدل بیشتر؟؟؟؟؟


خیر
یا انسانی یا ریاضی
تجربی دیگه نمیشه

----------


## eskalis

uپ

----------


## BackStreetBoys

محمود پستای درست حسابی میزنی

به قیافت نمیخوره

----------


## Demon Soul

یعنی چی یعنی درصد تاثیر توی کنکور متفاوته؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## artim

> یعنی چی یعنی درصد تاثیر توی کنکور متفاوته؟


کسی که دیپلم و گروه ازمایشی کنکورش متفاوته دروسی که تخصصی نداره درصد کمتری توی کنکور براش محاسبه میشه

----------


## Ali.psy

در زیرگروهها نسبت به دروس از درصد ها کم میشه وکلا اینطوریه نه جزئی

----------


## highdreams

من یه سوال دارم؟کسی که مثلا زیست نهاییو 20 گرفته با کسی که زیستش از100حساب میشه فرقی نداره؟

----------


## آقای خاص

> من یه سوال دارم؟کسی که مثلا زیست نهاییو 20 گرفته با کسی که زیستش از100حساب میشه فرقی نداره؟


چرا فرق میکنن کسی که از 100 حساب بشه ترازش حدود 15000 میشه ولی  20 نهایی چون اسونتره به دست اوردنش تعداد زیادتری 20 دارن مثلا امسال تو کل کشور 100 زیست نداشتیم در حالی چندین هزار نفر نهایی 20 داشتیم در نتیجه تراز 20 نهایی میشه حدود 10000 وتراز کنکور همون نفر میشه 15000 هزار که با تاثیر 25 درصدی معدل  15000*0.75+10000*.025=13750 میشه پس کسی که تاثیر معدل نداره اگه صد بزنه ترازش بیشتر از کسی هست که 100 میزنه و 20 نهایی داره  البته من برای راحتی بیان اینجوری گفتم ولی در اصل نهایی هر درس با کنکور همون درس حساب نمیشه بلکه تراز کل معدل با تراز کل کنکور جمع میشه

----------


## Dayi javad

> مرسی از پاسختون...اما میگن تاثیرش درس به درس اعمال میشه...نه کل...آره..من خودم فکرمیکردم کسی که دیپلم ریاضی بگیره به خاطر زیستش ضرر میکنه..اما فکر کردم دیدم همین یاسمین سعیدی دیپلم ریاضی داشته...


خب دیگ ایشونم درس ب درس حساب کرد دیگ !! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## highdreams

> چرا فرق میکنن کسی که از 100 حساب بشه ترازش حدود 15000 میشه ولی  20 نهایی چون اسونتره به دست اوردنش تعداد زیادتری 20 دارن مثلا امسال تو کل کشور 100 زیست نداشتیم در حالی چندین هزار نفر نهایی 20 داشتیم در نتیجه تراز 20 نهایی میشه حدود 10000 وتراز کنکور همون نفر میشه 15000 هزار که با تاثیر 25 درصدی معدل  15000*0.75+10000*.025=13750 میشه پس کسی که تاثیر معدل نداره اگه صد بزنه ترازش بیشتر از کسی هست که 100 میزنه و 20 نهایی داره  البته من برای راحتی بیان اینجوری گفتم ولی در اصل نهایی هر درس با کنکور همون درس حساب نمیشه بلکه تراز کل معدل با تراز کل کنکور جمع میشه


ممنون...کاملا متوجه شدم :Yahoo (105):

----------

